# US X Factor



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2011)

Starting tonight on ITV2 - I see that Wor Cheryl Kerl is judgin' the neet


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL, not my thing im afriad never watched the american one


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2011)

Steff said:


> LOL, not my thing im afriad never watched the american one



It's not very good, but it does accentuate how much better the UK one is now that they have a new judging team 

Personally, I can't see any difference between this and American Idol, except the 'mentoring' I suppose.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 24, 2011)

I enjoyed it Alan, I thought the 13 year old girl was amazing - annoying but amazing.
I also didn't think Cheryl shone at all - totally overshadowed by Paula unfortunately - even when they moved her to sit next to Simon again - it didn't work.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> I enjoyed it Alan, I thought the 13 year old girl was amazing - annoying but amazing.
> I also didn't think Cheryl shone at all - totally overshadowed by Paula unfortunately - even when they moved her to sit next to Simon again - it didn't work.



My favourite was the lad at the end who had written his own song - sounded like a professional artist already. Not sure how he will cope with the different themes though. Cheryl was overshadowed, it's true, although apparently the TV critics really liked her. Of course, we didn't see how much was edited out. Nicole is nice eye-candy though


----------



## HelenP (Sep 24, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Nicole is nice eye-candy though



I would usually agree with you, but I caught a little of it last night, and thought she looked ghastly in the 'geisha' get up!!  Other than that, yes, she's gorgeous.

Re the contestants - I only saw about 10 minutes, but I was pmsl (sorry for the text speak, but it's so fitting!) at Xander "DON'T CALL ME ALEXANDER" Alexander!!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2011)

HelenP said:


> I would usually agree with you, but I caught a little of it last night, and thought she looked ghastly in the 'geisha' get up!!  Other than that, yes, she's gorgeous.
> 
> Re the contestants - I only saw about 10 minutes, but I was pmsl (sorry for the text speak, but it's so fitting!) at Xander "DON'T CALL ME ALEXANDER" Alexander!!
> 
> xx



Didn't stop Simon calling him Alexander though - a bit like Louis' insistence on pronouncing Wagner's name wrong. Thank goodness they didn't put him through! Shame they devoted so much of the show to him, he was a plonker! Comparing to the new UK series, the US one seems to be showing far more really rubbish acts, like the old UK one used to.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha! I think Nicole and Paula are totally nonplussed about getting overs and groups


----------



## HelenP (Oct 8, 2011)

I watched it this morning, and loved it.  As is always the case, the acts overall are far and away better than those that the UK produces.  Such a shame that some of the really good ones didn't make it through to judges' houses.

It was ALWAYS obvious that Simon would get the girls, I'm not sure Tiah would make it past any of the other judges' houses!!  She's really not that great a singer, but I can understand how someone like Simon would fall for all her other charms!!

I thought Nicole might've been better suited to groups, and LA to the overs (2 of my absolute favourites in that section, as LA said, they're very strong) and Paula, of course, would be great with the boys (if she can keep her feet firmly planted on this planet for long enough, lol).

I'm sure both Tiger AND Josh won't get through in the overs category, and I'm SO hoping it's Josh who makes it.

I'm 99.99999% sure I'm gonna enjoy the US version more than the UK one.

xx


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 9, 2011)

I am really enjoying US X Factor. I'm gutted Cheryl wasn't kept on (I'm a fellow Geordie) and can't see why she was dropped? She was doing well!!! I really rate Melanie, Rachel Crow and Stacey Francis. I noticed they made groups out of rejected solo artists (!) but there were about 15 people on stage and they got split into just two groups!?!?!?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2011)

More excellent stuff tonight from the US version - really does put our lot to shame, unfortunately


----------



## FM001 (Oct 21, 2011)

Northerner said:


> More excellent stuff tonight from the US version - really does put our lot to shame, unfortunately




Everyone who watches the US version say very much the same, I suppose looking at the population of the two countries the US has a far greater chance of discovering talented singers.


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 21, 2011)

Do they do something to the voices though. When they are singing outside at the judges houses the sound seems to come from behind them and a lot softer than their audition voices. We had to stop watching as it didn't seem real - or are they really that much better and improved?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Do they do something to the voices though. When they are singing outside at the judges houses the sound seems to come from behind them and a lot softer than their audition voices. We had to stop watching as it didn't seem real - or are they really that much better and improved?



No, it's manipulated beyond imagination I think! I think on the whole they are better than most of his season's UK lot, but there's an awful lot more jiggery pokery going on with the production. In the UK they just got a guitar or piano to sing along to at the judges' houses, but over there they have full backing tracks.


----------



## HelenP (Oct 21, 2011)

Still loving the US XF, but DO have to make myself gloss over the voice altering part at judges' houses, or I would get too angry!  Looking forward to the live shows, though.

Not keen on the format where you see half of the contestants at JH one week, and the rest the second week, as I'd forgotten the first ones!

Got a few faves I hope go through, and I really really REALLY don't want Dexter to get through (If he does, it will be on sympathy, I'm sure!) as he's really not that great, unless they have a "James Brown/Mick Jagger Lovechild week" every week.

xx
PS - I also love that in the US XF they don't embrace novelty acts the way we do over here (and I don't include myself in that 'we' !! )


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2011)

Much agreement with you on all points Helen! Dexter shouldn't get through, given the stronger candidates in his group. I would like to see Chris do well and hope he can stay true to himself in the live shows. I like Josh too  A refreshing change from the UK, not having the ridiculous novelty acts involved at this stage - the whole thing seems to be taken much more seriously - and $5m at stake! Blimey!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, I'm a bit confused re the $5million - sometimes it's referred to as a $5 million recording contract, but the contestants keep referring to the $5million prize money, there's obviously a world of difference!!

Have now seen who's through, won't give anything away,hopefully, but I'm happy for the most part, couple of errors of judgement IMO, but looks like a (mostly!) fab lineup.

(and ALL of the rejects are WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better than most of our lot.  shameful!)

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2011)

Just watching the this. *Please* ditch Astro and Rachel Crowe! Josh or Chris Rene to win!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 4, 2011)

For me, it's gotta be Stereo Hogzz - they are so slick, I love watching their performances  OR  Josh Krajcik - I LOVE his gritty voice  OR  Melanie Amaro - fabulous vocals.  I also like Drew and Leroy Bell - 60?? ??  Looking (and sounding!) SO good !!

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 4, 2011)

One of these years I will feel the need to watch the american version of the X factor lol..For now im happy not to watch it looking at the amount of posts on this compared to the uk one then im not alone in my taste of the us version


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2011)

HelenP said:


> For me, it's gotta be Stereo Hogzz - they are so slick, I love watching their performances  OR  Josh Krajcik - I LOVE his gritty voice  OR  Melanie Amaro - fabulous vocals.  I also like Drew and Leroy Bell - 60?? ??  Looking (and sounding!) SO good !!
> 
> xx



Leroy is amazing - looks about 40! Great voice too, but agree about the song choice he was given last night, a bit boring. I hate Astro with a passion - precocious kid rapping like they did 20 years ago, ugh!  I have also noticed that some of the song choices that are cropping up are ones that were successful in some way on the UK show, hence the Walking on Sunshine for Rachel Crowe, which was Gamu's audition version in the UK.

Seems we agree on Josh! Not sure about the Stereo Hogs, too much vocal gymnastics at the beginning for me, and it never seemed to get going.

Steff, I've found it's best to record the US version then FF through the adverts and most of the judges comments (as they say pretty much the same thing for every act) - that way the 2 hour show takes about half an hour to watch!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2011)

Bah! Rachel and Astro through, it's as bad as the UK version!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 5, 2011)

Just watched the results show  - am in COMPLETE shock that Stereo Hogzz were in the bottom 2!!  NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  But was SO happy that they were saved.

Didn't like the group of kids so glad they went (I'm not into the whole 'Glee' thing).

Re-watched the whole performance show too, and OMG!!  Melanie Amaro totally stole the show.  Inspired song choice from Simon.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2011)

Melanie did well again. Have to admit Astro made a good stab at Eminem, but still want to see him OUT!!!! Our Marcus is much better than their Marcus 

Josh was brilliant! (can you tell I'm watching the recording? )

Still liking Chris Rene! 

Rachel Crowe's voice just isn't mature enough yet.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought this week was a pretty good week for most of them.

Melanie and Josh were brilliant as usual.  Leroy was good, his best week yet, I think.  Sorry Northey, but I thought Astro was bloomin fantastic this week.  I don't normally think much of Chris Rene, but he was fabulous too.  I don't like Rachel Crow much, but thought she covered "I'd Rather Go Blind" really well.

Was a bit disappointed this week with Drew, Marcus (agree, ours is better!) and Stereo Hogzz, I usually like them all, but thought they were so so this week.

Really didn't like Lakoda Rain or Stacey.  Thought the bottom two would be one of those two along with Marcus.

As it turned out, I was SHOCKED at who went out, and I do believe the judges were throwing in a little bit of tactical voting tonight.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2011)

Pretty atrocious rock week I thought - so many fantastic songs and they turn out this load of old rubbish. Astro, Rachel, Drew, Lakoda Rayne and Chris should be ashamed - dreadful performances, utter rubbish. Josh was the only half-decent act and even he wasn't anywhere near as good as he should have been. Stacey was excruciating!  It's getting worse than ours!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 18, 2011)

I know what you mean, Northey!  I honestly don't know why they bother having themes any more, everyone just does their own thing anyway and claim it's an 'interpretation'.  It's daft, we all know what they actually mean by "Rock", "Floorfillers" etc. and yet they look for 'loopholes' that mean they can 'legally' get away with whatever they want!

Must admit I got bored tonight and turned over for the Children in Need Rocks concert on BBC1, just catching glimpses of the latter acts, to see what they were coming up with - Josh was okay, but then he should have been, it was 'his' week.  I disagreed with the judges and thought Marcus was FABulous, my favourite tonight.  However, I did miss Leroy at the beginning (fancy putting it on at 7.0pm!!), but in the little recap clip, it sounded like he did a fantastic job.

I agree with you about Stacey - it was just one big shoutey mess!!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2011)

Leroy was one of the better performers Helen. I just managed to see the sing-off tonight, with Stacy murdering Amazing Grace. I didn't bother watching Astro as I can't stand him. Apparently he wasn't going to sing! What a wart! Double elimination next week so hopefully Rachel and Astro will both go


----------



## HelenP (Nov 19, 2011)

I watched the repeat today, and Leroy was one of my favourites - that's one of my favourite songs, and he made a great job of it.  I get cross when the judges say "you do the same thing every week" - that's because people like Leroy, Drew, Astro - they all know exactly the kind of artist they are/want to be, and therefore they'll adapt songs to their own style - erm, isn't that an OBvious thing to do?

Oh boy, Astro's attitude STUNK in the vote-off!!  Now, I like Astro, I think he's incredibly talented for his age, and he'll go far whatever happens, imo, but he behaved like a petulant 8year old!!  First of all he wasn't gonna sing in the sing-off, then when he did there was no 'spark' in it, he just went through the motions, really.  And then when it came to the judges, LA saved him, obviously, cos he's his mentor, but he did tell him he'd behaved badly.  Then Nicole obviously saved Stacey, because she's her mentor.  At this stage, Astro crossed his arms in front of him in a 'hrrrrrmph' kind of way and eyeballed Paula, who (eventually!!) saved him.  

Then when it came to Simon (Steve having said if Simon saves Stacy then they'll go to deadlock etc etc), Simon told him his attitude stinks, and it's all about being mature and grown up, and asked him if he's in the bottom 2 next week, will he act the same way etc etc, and Astro replied "Look, if people put me in the bottom 2, then I don't wanna perform for people who don't like me" !! (or something like that)  I was gobsmacked!!  Anyway, Simon DID save Astro, so he'll be back next week, but I'm sure I can't be the only viewer who has been put off him slightly.  He may have hoisted his own petard!

Still, as long as Josh, Leroy and Melanie stay in, I'm happy!

xx


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm surprised Astro and Stacey were in the bottom two. I thought Astro, being a rapper / hip-hop artist, would do really well and be really popular in the States. As for Stacey, I'm gutted she's gone! I think she has an incredible voice and would love to hear an album from her. Rachel Crow / Melanie Amaro to win!

P.S. Does anyone actually think Steve Jones is any good? I find him grating and cold. I think he's not coming back for series 2...

P.S.S. I love watching two X Factors!!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2011)

Rollercoaster said:


> I'm surprised Astro and Stacey were in the bottom two. I thought Astro, being a rapper / hip-hop artist, would do really well and be really popular in the States. As for Stacey, I'm gutted she's gone! I think she has an incredible voice and would love to hear an album from her. Rachel Crow / Melanie Amaro to win!
> 
> P.S. Does anyone actually think Steve Jones is any good? I find him grating and cold. I think he's not coming back for series 2...
> 
> P.S.S. I love watching two X Factors!!!



We obviously have different hearing capabilities as I found Stacey to be absolutely excruciating  I suspect America is also turned off by Astro's arrogance and precocity - he's obviously a good rapper but an extremely dislikeable person. I also think Rachel Crowe isn't ready for it yet, she should have been left to mature for a year or two I think. But that's just what I think, it would be boring if we all liked the same things! 

Steve is OK but doesn't have any charisma in this, I think it is quite likely he will be replaced, and Nicole as well - she's nice to look at, but doesn't really have much to say!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 21, 2011)

I can see where you're coming from - yes, it is good to disagree! I remember once Nicole's comment to a contestant was 'you have lungs' and then Simon said 'yes, because he's human' that was so funny! She seems to be away with the fairies half of the time. It seems like a less controversial and in-your-face version of ours.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Nov 21, 2011)

Rollercoaster said:


> I'm surprised Astro and Stacey were in the bottom two. I thought Astro, being a rapper / hip-hop artist, would do really well and be really popular in the States. As for Stacey, I'm gutted she's gone! I think she has an incredible voice and would love to hear an album from her. Rachel Crow / Melanie Amaro to win!
> 
> P.S. Does anyone actually think Steve Jones is any good? I find him grating and cold. I think he's not coming back for series 2...
> 
> P.S.S. I love watching two X Factors!!!



Hee hee, I was ready to throw the remote at the TV! How utterly rude was he, yep, he's talented and will have a career BUT if his snide remarks and mahoosive attitude & chip on his shoulder continues, it will not be a very long career. Professionals in the music business was grafters and people who love their craft. He was soooo snotty (Northy - you HAVE to watch it back on iPlayer!!!! You couldn't make up his behaviour)

Steve is as dull as dishwater. They chuck off our nations sweetheart CC coz of 'accents' supposedly and then have Steve the welshman presenting it? Double standards! He has no pasazz and does not command the stage, he can't get a word in over the judges and just drones on. Shame though as he is nice looking but god I'd be bored senseless if I had to spend even an hour with him!

Yep - me loving 2 x factors too but I am getting sooooooo confused!!! Eerie though that there is 2 Marcus's and both only with one group left - both being girl groups too!

Love Josh, Leroy(60...get out!) and also Marcus (but not as much as our hairdresser M!)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2011)

Please, please  - if you haven't watched the US XF this week, spare yourselves!  It was the most sickening, vomit-inducing pile of sentimental old rubbish I have EVER seen  I'm scarred for life!!!!!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Please, please  - if you haven't watched the US XF this week, spare yourselves!  It was the most sickening, vomit-inducing pile of sentimental old rubbish I have EVER seen  I'm scarred for life!!!!!



Wasn't it just??  How could so much syrup be served up in one portion??  

Not happy with the result though 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Wasn't it just??  How could so much syrup be served up in one portion??
> 
> Not happy with the result though
> 
> xx



Just caught up. Not that bothered about Lakoda Rayne, although I thought Drew was atrocious so was half expecting her to go (think she was as well!). Really annoyed about Leroy going out - he was by far the better singer in the sing-off - and better than Marcus anyway throughout the series. Marcus is one of those singers who does very poor vocal gymnastics all the time and only got through because of the big age difference.

Going off the performances to date, I'd say Josh is the only credible remaining act, although Rachel did improve. Astro, I just find so obnoxious and don't like that kind of rap anyway - it's so generic and dated nowadays.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 26, 2011)

Agree about Lakoda Rayne - my wish was that it would be them and Rachel Crow out this week.

I DO like Marcus, was really disappointed that it was between him and Leroy, as I like them both, but I would've preferred Leroy to stay.

Other than his acute attack of petulance last week, I really like Astro and think he's SOOO talented.

It's Josh all the way for me, though, I've loved him from his Audition.  Not sure he's winning material though........... (with the exception of David Cook, the rockers never seem to win [which is probably just as well, although he's done okay out of it in he U.S.] )

xx

ps  I HATE double evictions!!  Can't believe they're doing it again next week!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2011)

HelenP said:


> ...ps  I HATE double evictions!!  Can't believe they're doing it again next week!!



Are they? Blimey! Bound to be one of Simon's at least, surely? Drew and either Marcus or Astro!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2011)

Michael Jackson night - what a mess!  Chris Rene was the only decent act of the night, the rest (including Josh!) were terrible! Melanie was OK, although I went off her after her too-American religious gushing last week


----------



## FM001 (Dec 1, 2011)

How does the US version compare with our own this year? the remaining acts we have left in the semi-finals aren't as bad as previous years and just wondering if the standard was better or worse than the US.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2011)

toby said:


> How does the US version compare with our own this year? the remaining acts we have left in the semi-finals aren't as bad as previous years and just wondering if the standard was better or worse than the US.



The US one seems to be going the other way around to ours - started off well, but has been getting worse. The last two weeks have been atrocious! Maybe a lot of it is to do with the fact that tastes are different in the US.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 1, 2011)

Northerner said:


> The US one seems to be going the other way around to ours - started off well, but has been getting worse. The last two weeks have been atrocious! Maybe a lot of it is to do with the fact that tastes are different in the US.





Interesting, normally you do say the standard is much higher on the US X-Factor.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, I agree totally with the evictions this week! Only really weak act left in (for me) is the one that escaped the sing off (won't mention names in case Helen is yet to see it!)


----------



## HelenP (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for being so thoughtful Northey - unfortunately my friend wasn't (even though I'd told her I hadn't watched the performance show yet!) and texted me the names of the 'evictees' !!  Intended to watch the performance show today, but through circumstances beyond my control (thank you, son!!  ) I only caught the 2nd half.  

But what I saw was bloomin terrible, with the exception of Melanie "I'll adopt the strong caribbean accent that works so well for Rihanna" Amaro, who was fantastic.  

Don't know about the first 3, but from the ones I saw, Chris Rene (never been a fan - without his back-story I think he'd have gone weeksk ago) was definitely the worst, imo.  So personally, I'd love to have seen the back of him and either Marcus or Rachel.

But at least Josh is still there...................................... 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, given the early promise this has now turned into a painful show to watch. Only Josh is really tolerable and he's not doing great. But it has to be said that Nicole is hot!  

The way the judges talk about these mediocre acts defies belief - you'd think they had discovered astonishing talent! 

Having said all that the best song of the evening was Chris Rene's own composition at the end!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh for goodness sake Rachel!


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 10, 2011)

Crikey me - not been watching this but caught it last night and the meltdown last night was just too much!  Just listening to Rachel before the end made me cringe!


----------



## HelenP (Dec 10, 2011)

Well,I got my wish, at last Rachel has gone!!  But OMG what a pathetic outburst of tears at the end.  She made Astro's effort from 2 weeks ago look positively mature.  

Coupled with Drew's histrionics from last week, it so clearly illustrates that kids shouldn't be allowed on to these TV Talent Shows - it's all hunky dory when they're doing well, but the childish behaviour befitting their years all comes out in the face of adversity.

I'm not a violent person - honest! - but her smug little face in the vote off, when she was obviously certain that Marcus would go, was just ASKING for a knuckle sandwich, lol.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2012)

Just reading of a major shake up in the US show for next season - wonder who the new judges might be?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...zinger-Steve-Jones-cut--Paula-Abdul-next.html


----------



## HelenP (Feb 1, 2012)

I heard about this on the news this morning - Steve Jones, well he was always for the chop;  Nicole Scherzinger - she was awful on the show, so not surprised;  Paula Abdul - she was GREAT, I loved her, so I'm surprised she's a goner too.

Hope Simon doesn't get his way for Mariah Carey to be a judge on the show - I'm not a huge fan but as always, I'll keep an open mind until we see how she goes (I hated the idea of J-Lo and Steve Tyler on AI, but love them now!)

xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2012)

American Idol has the best judges by far now. Mariah Carey would be a dreadful choice IMHO. Bring back Wor Cheryl!


----------

